# Eukanuba vs Nutro Natural Choice



## zachobbs (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi, 

I posted something in here a couple days ago asking for advice about switching my 4 month old Spaniel/Lab/Chow mix puppy from Eukanuba puppy formula to Nutro's Natural Choice formula. But since I made mention of considering a vegetarian diet for my dog, it sparked a debate that was, although very interesting, not very helpful to what I was actually looking for...info concerning these foods.

Atlas just doesnt seem to care too much for Eukanuba food...I coat it in a couple spoonfulls of Nutro canned puppy food, and he picks that stuff out right away, and then nibbles on the dry food. I've read reviews where other people have said that while Eukanuba is healthy for puppies, some dogs just dont seem that interested in the taste. Anyone have any info on that?

He seems to really enjoy the Nutro canned food so I was thinking of moving him to nutro's Natural Choice puppy food, in hopes that he would enjoy the taste a little bit better. He loves to steal bites of the Purina Pro Plan when we are at my parents house visiting (thats the food they feed their dogs), but im really drawn to Nutro and Eukanuba. I'm not that well rounded on dog nutrition (im trying to learn!), any info on which would I should head in all of this?

Thanks,
- Zac


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend Eukanuba or Nutro. I don't think either food is a high quality kibble. Nutro has far too many recalls.

I hope you have reconsidered feeding your dog a vegetarian diet.


----------



## waterkeeper03 (Aug 18, 2009)

I would never consider feeding Euk to anything, they use fillers and byproducts in their foods, and Iams is just a bad company in every respect.
Nutro is probably one of the better foods you are going to find in big "mart" stores, but there are still better options out there.

any rating system has it's flaws, but www.dogfoodanalysis.com is a great site, punch any food you are considering into the search bar and you will get a good breakdown of what you will actually be feeding your pet.
unless you are dealing with a specific issue, don't go the vegetarian rout. your dog is a carnivore, by definition that means "MEAT EATER" and nothing more.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I wouldn't feed either food. The link below has info about dog food ingredients to avoid. It's easy to read and very informative!

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients


----------



## zachobbs (Feb 14, 2009)

waterkeeper03 said:


> I would never consider feeding Euk to anything, they use fillers and byproducts in their foods, and Iams is just a bad company in every respect.
> Nutro is probably one of the better foods you are going to find in big "mart" stores, but there are still better options out there.
> 
> any rating system has it's flaws, but www.dogfoodanalysis.com is a great site, punch any food you are considering into the search bar and you will get a good breakdown of what you will actually be feeding your pet.
> unless you are dealing with a specific issue, don't go the vegetarian rout. your dog is a carnivore, by definition that means "MEAT EATER" and nothing more.


sweet, thanks!

I never said I was going to make my dogs vegetarian. It was just something I was thinking about since I am a vegetarian myself and have heard about dogs having long happy lives without eating meat. 

Everyone on here has jumped on me for just wondering about it...I know my dogs are meat eaters, the only reason I ever considered it was because I at meat for 21 years of my life, but the past four years of my life have been the healthiest yet without meat!

thanks for the input! When I was a Pet Sitter a lot of our clients used Wysong...has anyone had any experiance with that? I want to make sure Atlas gets healthy food, but something he finds tasty as well. 

Any recommendations?


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

zachobbs said:


> Any recommendations?


There are a lot of good foods out there, heres a list of brands that are often mentioned here
Wellness
Innova
Fromm
Solid Gold
Natural Balance
California Natural
Merrick
Timberwold Organic
Eagle Pack Holistic
Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul

and then there are grain free foods such as
Wellness CORE
EVO
Taste of the Wild
Orijen
Solid Gold Barking at the Moon


----------



## waterkeeper03 (Aug 18, 2009)

I have only sold Wysong cat food here, but I have seen wheat as an ingredient in their foods.
You can probably find one of their foods that don't use wheat, but I like to look across a companies entire line of food and see that they are doing the "right thing" across the board. not just in some instances...
CorgiKarma provided a great list. All those companies websites should have a "store locator" where you can punch in your zipcode and find a retailer.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm currently switching my dogs from both Euk and Nutro to Taste of The Wild. I strongly recommend switching to the higher grade kibble. Both my dogs only picked at the Euk and Nutro, like birds, and were barely eating. Since I introduced TOTW to them, they are scarfing down their meals..my puppy's coat looks shiny, and she's so full of energy. It's an all life stages food, so you can feed it to your puppy as well.


----------



## zachobbs (Feb 14, 2009)

thanks for all the input! After spending some time with dogfoodanalysis i've decided to go with Wellness Just For Puppy w/ a little Blue Buffalo Beef Dinner with Garden Vegetables & Sweet Potato mixed in...he seems to really like it!


----------

